# How long did it take you to establish your business to a level that you were happy w/



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

I started up my pet services business late August 2012. I really don't know how fast it should be moving and was interested in how other people's went when they first started up. 
The first month was pretty much dead but as the months have gone by I have a good few regulars now. I work every day but sometimes may only be an hour. Others ill be working for 6. Without looking at documents and working everything out I guess I've made about £800 since starting up almost 4 months ago but again, no idea how this compares to other people. 
Any answers would be appreciated.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi I am about to start in the New Year and I am really nervous about it :S


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

What exactly is your business?

I started 11 months ago and I have just over 200 clients who come between every 6 weeks and every 6 months. I would like to have another 100 and then I'd like to take another part time groomer on and build up to more clients but I am in no rush for this to happen.

I work really hard at providing the best quality bathing and the styling the customer asks for. I have tested lots of grooming products and use what I consider to be the best. I take animal welfare very seriously and have been on a canine first responder course, undertaken online dog training courses and I have only one dog with me at any one time so my focus is on one pet.

All of my customers come back to me and i get a lot of word of mouth recommendations. I don't pay for any advertising as I use forums and social media to show people who I am and what I am about.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Stefx said:


> I started up my pet services business late August 2012. I really don't know how fast it should be moving and was interested in how other people's went when they first started up.
> The first month was pretty much dead but as the months have gone by I have a good few regulars now. I work every day but sometimes may only be an hour. Others ill be working for 6. Without looking at documents and working everything out I guess I've made about £800 since starting up almost 4 months ago but again, no idea how this compares to other people.
> Any answers would be appreciated.


It took 2 years before I felt 'full' and didn't have to worry about paying the mortgate if someone moved out of town! But I started in Sept 2008 right as the recession really got kicked in! I know other people who started later who have felt comfortable after about a year.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hardwick Hounds said:


> All of my customers come back to me and i get a lot of word of mouth recommendations. I don't pay for any advertising as I use forums and social media to show people who I am and what I am about.


Firstly thanks Stef for this thread, and if you feel I am threadjacking I will clear off - but I feel we may benefit from sharing our experiences?

Hardwick Hounds: I am just starting off so no word of mouth as such - did you advertise at first?


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Hardwick Hounds, that sounds amazing but unfortunately don't think I'm anywhere near that level! I do get a hell of a lot of enquiries about grooming and its definitely something I will think about in the future after a bit of saving. 
I have a pet care business. Walking dogs, animal boarding, up to 24 hr animal sitting, pet taxi. And I do a hell of a lot of advertising!
Boredom busters, it would be nice to be comfortable in a year. As the weeks tick by my work increases each week so I'm hoping so!


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it depends on how aggressively you market your services, which in turn depends on how fast you want your business to grow. I rely on word of mouth and I'm happy with the volume of business that generates. I began by accepting commissions in return for donations to one of the charities I support, and by the time I launched my business as a business, last summer, I already had a well-established client base and contact network.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Firstly thanks Stef for this thread, and if you feel I am threadjacking I will clear off - but I feel we may benefit from sharing our experiences?
> 
> Hardwick Hounds: I am just starting off so no word of mouth as such - did you advertise at first?


I didn't start advertising until I was up and running. I am yet to pay for advertising, you can do so much for free with social media, websites (my father-in-law already paid for his and I use his account), forums, events, business listings like yell and petslocally.



madaboutgreys said:


> I think it depends on how aggressively you market your services, which in turn depends on how fast you want your business to grow. I rely on word of mouth and I'm happy with the volume of business that generates. I began by accepting commissions in return for donations to one of the charities I support, and by the time I launched my business as a business, last summer, I already had a well-established client base and contact network.


It does depend on how aggressively you advertise but I think quality is better than quantity. I started by simply listing my business with Yell etc and creating my website. I then googled phrases like "how to build a client base" and all the articles I read kept saying submit articles for publishing to show your knowledge. I tackled this by becoming a member of Sheffield Forum Pet Owners section. I regularly posted with advice about all things pet related and got involved in chat. This has been the foundations of my client base. So many people have said they found me on there and liked what I posted. Of course this encouraged me to post more but it has become a hobby really, just like on here.

I have held a few charity events to help the local rescues, held online competitions and participated in other events. I also use webmaster tools and google analytics. I tried Adwords but it was rubbish for me.

I am very focussed on pet welfare and I have managed to get this across to my customers. I have a couple of clients who have told me to my face that they don't like the way I trim their dog (aesthetically) - you can't please everyone - but they said they will continue to come to me because they care more about the care of their dog and trust me. It makes me feel really good to hear that from my customers - especially when they like my trimming too 

It's a learning curve but you just have to find what works for you nd don't become disheartened. If I am quiet, I sit on my laptop working until I'm busy again - don't become complacent.


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

I also tried googles Pay Per Click system but it wasn't suitable for me. A local selling site on Facebook by far brings in more bookings that anywhere else. It also allows for my previous customers to write reviews for other to see which is great. 
Writing articles is definitely something I have thought about too but I'm also a bit worried of scaring people off! I do have quite strong views about the welfare of animals but I know not everyone has the same views. Something I am going to look more in to though.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I have REALLY struggled to market mine on facebook?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I have recently got a few enquiries via facebook for training (not for dog walking) but most then say I'm too far to travel to. It's great for keeping in touch and letting other people know how fab you are and what's happening, and current clients like to see what other services I offer.

I found I get more bookings through twitter, which amazes me, but maybe being restricted to 140 chars stops all the burbling I normally do and people can see what I'm offering more clearly!?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

It's possible! 
I have tried Twitter too and just cant get anywhere :S Any tips?


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I didn't start facebook until the summer. I have got a few clients from it but I have had more cancellations and no shows from facebook than I have actual clients from there and I have never had a no show from Sheffield forum and very few cancellations.

I find it very difficult to get what I'm all about across on facebook. The advantage of facebook is that your clients keep up to date with you and it prompts them to book in, plus it is easy for them to contact you. Facebook is good if you post pictures in groups and post updates that people will like and comment on so it reaches a mass market. I struggle with Twitter, not really sure what it's all about.

I have found events successful and have got clients that way and I have found people who have previously heard of me like to go to events to meet me and suss me out before they make a booking, kind of like 'try before you buy'.

I have strong views about animal welfare but I am a realist and I am open minded. I never judge people as I would hate to be judged myself.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Twitter took a long time for me to feel established, at first I talked to other dog trainers, other dog walkers etc, mostly for networking and advice, but slowly added more local businesses and local people who seemed to have lots to say, and my name got around that way. Its the RTs of my tweets that get about, people see I'm being followed, that other people think I've got something helpful to give. I've had lots of work, and getting in with the local paper staff REALLY helped. Found out today I'm a question in their review of the year quiz! They kept asking me if I knew of any quirky dog stories, and I didn't. So I gave them one - my dog got married. I've had lots of other coverage as well, so my name is getting very well known.


----------



## Stefx (Sep 29, 2012)

Try looking for local selling sites. I'm very lucky as my local selling site is aimed at people within 10 miles and has 8,000 'members'. It does cost £12 a month but to be honest, without advertising on there I wouldn't have anywhere near the amount of custom I get so its pretty priceless.


----------

